
When you realize document.designMode is so cool - avmnusng
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1a9c2NLBPqmxLtM5FO1dSsKbELbX1iSvT/view
======
verdverm
Seems to be cross browser support

[https://www.w3schools.com/jsref/prop_document_designmode.asp](https://www.w3schools.com/jsref/prop_document_designmode.asp)

~~~
avmnusng
Yes, it is [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Document/de...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Document/designMode#Browser_compatibility)

------
m0zg
Google Docs video + HN traffic = epic fail. Won't load.

------
SanchoPanda
Bookmarklet I use for this. Agree it's fun.

javascript:document.body.contentEditable = 'true'; document.designMode='on';
void 0

